# How do you pronounce "SAS"?



## sersesat (Apr 28, 2011)

I've always pronounced it in my head one way, and I feel like everyone pronounces it the other way ._.

Anyway, just curious, been meaning to ask this for several months now actually.


SAS - one syllable, rhymes with "sass", *a* SASer
S.A.S. - 3 syllables (spelled out), *an* SASer


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

S.A.S


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I pronounce it S.A.S, spelling out each letter.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Like the british special forces.


:ditto


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

es ey es


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

in my mind sas, if i have to say it to someone s.a.s


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Social Anxiety 
SA forum, SA board

I often omit "support" for some reason, maybe it's because there isn't much of that on here? 
 (i kid, i kid)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

toe-may-toe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sass
as in SASsy duuuh! :doh :lol


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

es a es, Vietnamese way =]]]


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

yo mama


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

S.A.S


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Like the british special forces.


or the sausage appreciation society


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Like the british special forces.


oh yeah.. so much cooler


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

"the awesomest forum on the interwebs"

Really. that's how i say it.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't even call it SAS I just say "Abandon all hope ye who enter here".


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

_*essay yes!*_


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Ess - Ae - Ess. (I'm not great at phonetics, but that's my attempt)


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

S A S .....................I won't say SAS I"m not scandinavian


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I pronounce it Social Anciety Support.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

S-A-S


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

"Sass"


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

'Sas'. Like the airplane company


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

essay es.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Like the british special forces.


^ That.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

S.A.S.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

S.A.S because the other way sounds similar to "sassy" which puts weird images into my mind.


----------

